# Astuce: lire video en arriere plan sans jailbreak



## BadoqueAlex (1 Octobre 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je vous propose une astuce, pour ceux qui ne la conaissent pas, afin de lireune vidéo en arriere plan : 

1 aller dans videos et lancer une vidéo
2 locker l'ipad, la video se coupe.
3 appuyez deux fois rapidement sur le bouton home
4 les controles de lecture apparaissent et permettent de reprendre la lecture !

Le plus fort c'est que si vous deverouillez, la video continue d'etre jouée, ce qui n'est pas possible en temps normal ...

Voila, je n'ai rien trouvé de similaire alors je partage l'astuce.




Bye.


----------

